# War Dogs in pictures



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

[http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2011/05/04/war_dog?page=0,1"]
I post this with great pleasure, long overdo attention & credit for the extensive value they have on our lives. Like many of you this has been an overwhelming passion in my life, enjoy!
If someone would make it an active link, thanks


----------



## Aaron Myracle (May 2, 2011)

http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2011/05/04/war_dog?page=0,1


----------



## Aaron Myracle (May 2, 2011)

MWD "Crock" relaxing on his last night in Baghdad before he and his Handler rotated back to the States.


----------



## Claire Poissonniez (Feb 11, 2011)

Those pictures are incredible! Many breeds represented (including a harlequin Beauceron in that pic when you first click the link). Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Courtney DuCharme (Feb 5, 2011)

I put this link up on my facebook a few days ago....... I thought it was already over here though


----------



## Darcy Weaver (May 7, 2011)

Really enjoyed that, thanks so much for posting it.


----------



## Hugo Forno (Apr 15, 2009)

Impressive, there is nothing that we cannot ask our dogs to do for us. Great shots!!

Hugo


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Aaron Myracle said:


> MWD "Crock" relaxing on his last night in Baghdad before he and his Handler rotated back to the States.


Seems the US army is less concerned about what breed unlike many of us sport folks.


----------



## Aaron Myracle (May 2, 2011)

From Department of the Army Pamphlet 190–12
Military Police
Military Working Dog Program:


> 1–21. Military working dogs
> All dogs trained and used as working dogs by the Army are procured by the 341st Military Working Dog Training Squadron, Lackland AFB, TX. Usually, only the Belgium Malinois and German Shepherd breed dogs are accepted for military use, but other breeds may be used for special purposes.
> a. German Shepherd dogs are used as the standard breed because of their unique combination of traits. Shepherds are intelligent, dependable, predictable, easily trained, usually moderately aggressive, and can adapt readily to almost any climatic conditions. While many dog breeds exhibit some or most of these traits, the Shepherd more than any other breed, most consistently exhibits all of these traits.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Aaron Myracle said:


> From Department of the Army Pamphlet 190–12
> Military Police
> Military Working Dog Program:


 
not entirely correct


----------



## Aaron Myracle (May 2, 2011)

Jody Butler said:


> not entirely correct


Did they revise the pub and I missed it?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Aaron Myracle said:


> Did they revise the pub and I missed it?


 
yes, but that hasn't changed, however their are many initiatives and programs in the services that neither dogs or training come Lackland ADB.


----------

